# Can't permanently delete files on LG Lucid



## LightT (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm using an LG Lucid phone, and I've been having a problem where I can't permanently delete pictures with it, and it's only happening with pictures. After I delete the pictures, as soon as I restart the phone, the pictures return, or they seemingly randomly return after a few hours.

I have a lot of important files on my phone, and I really don't want to do a factory reset, as I'll lose all my important data. I've had trouble backing up the data using the backup assistant plus from Verizon, but I've had trouble with the data transfer.

This is happening to files saved on my SD card and on my phone's internal memory.

I don't know too much about phones, but this problem is really frustrating me because I can't find a solution anywhere.

I'll happily provide any details you need from me, and I'll try any solution, or take any advice, as long as it doesn't mean I lose the files on my phone.

Thanks for reading, and I hope you can help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Seems to be you found a software issue. When you delete the pictures are you seeing them disappear? Then restarting brings them back?


----------



## LightT (Nov 3, 2012)

When I delete the pictures, they seem to be completely gone until I restart my phone, then they're back.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only way I see to get rid of them would be a factory restore or plug it into your computer and delete them that way.


----------

